# remodel-replace jacuzzi with freestanding tub?



## elaine (Feb 20, 2014)

We have a leak in our shower with mold underneath, if we need to rip out all of the tile floor, we might be remodeling bathroom--as no more tile to match, upgrading, etc. 
Shower is next to a corner (10 year old, perfectly functioning) Jacuzzi tub. I use the tub every 3 weeks or so, but would be OK to ditch it. We are getting a frameless glass shower surround and if we take out Jacuzzi tub, have a large corner spot for a free standing tub.
I see many higher-end (and even mid-range) remodels replacing the Jacuzzi for free standing tubs.
Vote yes or not to replace the tub? We plan to sell the house in 8 years--do not want another remodel. House is in suburban VA neighborhood outside of DC--all houses 8-10 years old, 3000-5000 sq ft. Almost all homes will have large Jacuzzi or garden in Jacuzzi spot with tile surround.
So, if you were buying a home, would you love the freestanding tub or want a set in large Jacuzzi tub? Elaine


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 20, 2014)

One vote for a large jacuzzi tub.


----------



## klpca (Feb 20, 2014)

You will be living with it for the next eight years - I think that you should do what you want. In eight years, your bathroom will be eight years old and the buyers will probably think that it's dated (even though it isn't) and needs to be updated. 

We had the same discussion when we redid our master bath back in 2008 and decided against the jacuzzi because it was going to cost a fortune to bring in the electrical (our old tub was just a big soaker). We put in the prettiest tub we could find and we've been very happy with it. We have a jacuzzi in the back yard though, so having on in the master bath wasn't important to us.


----------



## geekette (Feb 20, 2014)

agree that you should make yourself happy.  new owners will do whatever they want to it, and moving day is far enough in the future to not worry about.  If you planned to move next year, that might be a different matter.

I do think that if you have an outdoor hot tub you probably don't need to double down on jetted tubs.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Feb 20, 2014)

We had a shower/tub leak last year in one of our other baths.  Now that it has been remodeled, it makes the Master bath look dated.  

So we are now thinking of remodeling our master bath.  We almost never use the jacuzzi tub, so our decision will be a freestanding tub.  Three advantages to the freestanding tub that we see:
1. hopefully no maintenance (no motor that might break down)
2. this will be smaller than the existing jacuzzi tub and should make the room look much larger
3. no water splashing out of the tub (from the jets), so less to clean up

We've also seen an intermediate choice.  It's a freestanding tub that bubbles air (but is not a full-blown jacuzzi).  That also won't be for us because we just don't want anything that might break down and need repair.  We're tired of doing repairs in this house !!


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 20, 2014)

We've had a jacuzzi tub for 20 years without any maintenance issues.  It is not used frequently but appreciated when it does get used.  I think we would be just as happy with a non-jetted tub.  Would I remodel and remove it?  No.

Only you can decide if the extra expense is worth it to you.  I agree that you should do what you want and not worry about the resale value down the road.

Deb


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 20, 2014)

Have had HOT TUBs. Too much work.

Have used MANY jetted bathroom tubs - not near as relaxing as the outdoor under the moon in your birthday suit hot tub. Esp when there is snow falling.

Have a GREAT old REAL cast iron bathroom tub --- keeps the hot water much warmer far longer than any fiberglass or cheap steel covered with porcelain tub.Yes, this one I do relax in. ==>> Get a TUB longer than 5 feet - you want to soak up to your chin with some candles lighting the room. If you are adding a shower, get a big piece of glass installed at the foot of the tub (open concept).

Just keep thinking of the mood: lit candles and very soft music with you just floating in the relaxing warm/hot water.

Cast iron --- not no fiberglass ... IMHO.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 20, 2014)

We put in a jetted tub as part of a shower/tub combo 8-10 years ago and I think I've used it twice.  I hate everything about it now - how it looks, cleaning it, the fact that it's higher than a standard tub … I just HATE IT, want it gone!

So I vote a freestanding tub if you have a separate shower.  My dream bathroom will have a clawfoot tub.


----------



## IngridN (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm in the process of designing my dream master bath...the never-used oversized jacuzzi tub is out and a huge shower is in. If I change my mind and put in a tub, it will be a freestanding one. The jacuzzi tub is too hard to clean and prevents easy access to the windows.

But, bottom line is, since you'll be in the house for several more years, do whatever works for you. Keep resale in mind, however, don't let it drive your decisions.

Ingrid


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 20, 2014)

IngridN said:


> But, bottom line is, since you'll be in the house for several more years, do whatever works for you. Keep resale in mind, however, don't let it drive your decisions.
> 
> Ingrid


Yup, yup, yup.  That is the answer.


----------

